# My ramp with a door



## Marie5656 (Oct 14, 2017)

*In another thread I mentioned that the guys who built our ramp added an opening at the top so we can just set out groceries or bags there, rather than carry them up the ramp (it is one that doubles over on itself, if you understand).  I had said I would post pictures.  As you look at the pictures, the driveway as behind the camera.  We had to add the gate for it to pass inspection.

*


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 14, 2017)

Great idea!


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 14, 2017)

Kind of a drag that you had to add the gate. Still very nifty, though.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 14, 2017)

Cap'nSacto said:


> Kind of a drag that you had to add the gate. Still very nifty, though.



Yep, I know.  It is for safety reasons, in case there are kids here.  No one wants them falling off.  LOL


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 14, 2017)

Looks good Marie, can you still set bags there with the gate?  Looks like you can but it might not be that easy as before.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 15, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Looks good Marie, can you still set bags there with the gate?  Looks like you can but it might not be that easy as before.



Maybe if it is a smaller bag, yes.  Just have to lift everything over the cross bar at the bottom...which was there from the start. The actual gate itself is what we added.  The guy who made the door is pretty talented at that.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 15, 2017)

Great idea!


----------

